# baby red tigers born!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yaaay....my red tiger gal has finally given birth! I just checked her and NO eggs under her belly anymore so I let her back into the main tank.

I checked the breeder's net and there are very tiny clear shrimps hanging on the inside of the net. Tigers take a few weeks to color up so it might be a while before I know IF they show the red stripes or not...keeping fingers crossed.

Mamma Blue Pearl is still hanging in there, but I see eyes, so it should be this week sometime for her too.

My other 2 blue gals must have had babies too inside the tank as I have blueish babies hanging onto the net on the outside. Guess they like that they can hide on there and the bigger shrimps don't bother them.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

My congratulations!

Mine red tiger babies started become a little reddish in a week after birth. They are almost clear. It's impossible to see stripes on so tiny shrimps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Igor, do you have any of them? How many did you get?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Igor, do you have any of them? How many did you get?


They were born several weeks ago, it's not more than a dozen babies. 
All my previous red tiger babies have died, I hope this time they will be better.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow my Red Tiger gal is berried again! This time she is very big...I am not going to confine her to the breeders net as it was too hard to see the new babies....I just dumped them all in the tank again...let them grow up with the other babies.

IF they have the red stripes I will find them soon enough.


----------

